# Tender Questions



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

For reference, please see the "Parts Needed" thread that Chopper Charles posted----

I am reviewing a bunch of old Atlantics to find the parts for Charles per his request. While doing so, I ran across some strange combinations in a box of Atlantics I scored at the York Show last fall. These were intended to be used parts to use whenever they were needed, as in Charles' case.

While going through these units, I found an old die-cast 302 with the extended pilot and handrails that extend up to the boiler sides. This appears to be the 1948 die-cast boiler. However it was teamed up with a plastic tender with "Chicago/Northwestern Line" on the sides. Obviously this is incorrect as it should be a sheet metal tender with "Reading Lines" logo. The only problem is I cannot find out what this tender belongs with.

For comparison I reviewed a plastic "Reading Lines" tender that would be used with a later style plastic boiler 302 -- in the photos where both tenders are shown, the "Reading" tender is on the left side. See photos...

Obviously, the tender linkage to loco are much different on each. And the wire to the loco is different. Other than those two characteristics, the tenders are much the same.

So I have two questions....

What engine does the Chicago/Northwestern tender belong with?

What are the two holes on the top rear, RH and LH for?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Looking at views of the steam locos on the American Flyer Express website, the Chicago/Northwestern tender I have may have had the shell changed at one time. The AmFlyerXpress photos show very similar tenders for the #296 and #21095 engines but with different tender shells. Note the wire harness appears to be the 4-conducter style cloth-covered, protruding from the bottom front of the tender and leading to a 4-prong jack plug. There is no 5th wire. Also note the style of the link used to couple the tender to the engine. These are the same as my Chicago/Northwestern tender. So I am guessing the Chicago/Northwestern body doesn't belong on it. Anyone agree or have other thoughts?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

That Chicago tender belongs to a Pacific, probably a 283,282,285,,287.


----------

